# [boot UUID]boot avec option "real_root=UUID=" [RESOLU]

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre d'un Gentoo sur disque USB, j'ai constitué un noyau universel avec genkernel et l'option "--disklabel".

Dans grub, j'ai mis

```
title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 init=/linuxrc real_root=UUID=5c12ef3e-05ee-4fb8-b1b1-992429b308c2 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,ywrap,mtrr:3 quiet

initrd /boot/initramfs

rootdelay=10
```

Tout démarre correctement, mais au moment de monter /, un message me dit qu'il ne peut pas déterminer UUID=...

Je presse ENTER et ça passe.

En cherchant sur le forum, je vois qu'il faut mettre une option "rootdelay" mais elle ne semble pas fonctionner.

Et vu que je ne sais pas à quoi elle est attachée (kernel ? genkernel ?) et que je ne trouve pas grand chose sur le net (le wiki est quasi vide), je n'ai pas d'idées...

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi une manip du genre de la mienne ?

EDIT: Comme dit par Baptux : ajouter scandelay=2 dans les paramètres du kernel et ça roule !

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

l'utilisation de UUID dans grub nécessite un initrd après je sais pas ce qu'il faut dedans, le tien il sert à quoi ?

----------

## xaviermiller

comme indiqué, c'est le initrd de genkernel, qui, avec l'option --disklabel, génère le patch nécessaire, et qui fonctionne... à condition de laisser la détection automatique se planter et appuyer sur enter.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Jette un oeil dans le fichier /usr/share/genkernel/generic/linuxrc, pour voir si tu y trouves le message d'erreur exact lorsqu'il te dit qu'il ne peut pas détermnier UUID. Et d'après ce bug :

 *Quote:*   

> Are you using --disklabel when building your kernel/initramfs?  It's required
> 
> to have blkid installed into the initramfs.
> 
> 

 

Aucune idée si c'est lié à ton problème ou pas, vérifie. Jamais utilisé genkernel.

----------

## xaviermiller

je vais vérifier.

Ce que j'avais trouvé en googlant, c'est qu'il faut mettre un délai pour que ça passe. Certains ont patché le linuxrc pour mettre un sleep avant le montage de root, mais d'autres (et je trouve cette option plus propre) passent par un paramètre au lancement du kernel.

Je vais lire le script, histoire de voir qu'il interprète bien ce paramètre  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Je "upperise" mon message  :Smile: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

essaye avec l'option "scandelay" sa fera une pause de 10 secondes

----------

## xaviermiller

ah en effet, si c'est "scandelay" à la place de "rootdelay", je comprends pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas. Je réessaie dès que possible  :Smile: 

Merci pour la piste  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

MERCI MERCI MERCI !!!! C'est résolu !

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 init=/linuxrc real_root=UUID=5c12ef3e-05ee-4fb8-b1b1-992429b308c2 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,ywrap,mtrr:3 quiet scandelay=2

initrd /boot/initramfs

----------

